# Motor electrico para cuentakilometros de coche



## el_leci (May 29, 2009)

Hola

Somos un estudio de diseño industrial y estamos desarrollando un proyecto experimental basado en un cuentakilometros de coche (similar al de la foto).
Lo hemos sacado de un desguace y necesitamos unir (por medio de una sirga) la entrada del cuentakilometros a un motor eléctrico que gire exactamente a 60 rpm.
¿se pueden encontrar motores de este tipo económicos a 220 V?  Algun otro punto complicado en el proyecto como par minimo necesario...?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2009)

Si se puede, son motores como los que se emplean en las bolas de espejos de los locales bailables, vienen con diversos tipos de cajas reductoras que te dan diversas RPM, será cuestión de buscar uno de 60 RPM


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2009)

el_leci dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Algun otro punto complicado en el proyecto como par minimo necesario...?


 
No , el_leci , es muy liviano de mover , no tenés ninguna complicación .

Por otro lado , si lo que necesitan es un contador , ya existen contadores industriales que por cada pulso eléctrico avanzan un número , sumado a un timer doble (también industrial) lo tendrias andando en un rato y regulable . También hay contadores de horas (reseteables a 0 y no reseteables). No son muy caros y tienen la misma apariencia que el cuentakilómetros.

Google: totalizadores electromecánicos contadores industriales

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/...method=retrieveTfg&Ne=4294958129&N=4294955064

Saludos!


----------



## el_leci (Jun 1, 2009)

Muchas gracias.
Habeis sido de gran ayuda. Le voy a echar un vistazo a todo esto y ya os comentare

un saludo!


----------

